# ARNOLDS WORKOUT



## stevieB4876 (Jan 12, 2014)

hello guys ,has anyone tryed arnolds variation workout1 Arnold Schwarzenegger Volume Workout Routines | Muscle & Strength  was thinking of trying this,look a bit much tho


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

When you look at his routine he is deadlifting 4 times a week!

Personally I like to keep workouts to 45-60mins and those workouts would never fit into that time frame

Arnie favoured working back and chest together for the pump he would get.

If you are starting out I would keep it more simple and train full body using compound movements rather than try a high intensity high volume training program like that


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

The problem is the recovery time, seeing as this is posted in natural bodybuilding it is very difficult or maybe impossible to recover that quickly and be able to make progress under that routine without steroids.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

GCMAX said:


> The problem is the recovery time, seeing as this is posted in natural bodybuilding it is very difficult or maybe impossible to recover that quickly and be able to make progress under that routine without steroids.


Are you saying Arnie was on steroids? :ban: :lol:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> Are you saying Arnie was on steroids? :ban: :lol:


huh?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> huh?


joke


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

far too much of everything there. Burn yourself out within 2 weeks and wont grow.

quality, not quantity. Think Dorian Yates rubbed this into everyones face with he come about.

http://muscleandbrawn.com/dorian-yates-workout-routine/


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Arnold's volume training routines are great, but neither optimal nor intended for natural bodybuilders. I dare say there are a very select few naturals with exceptional fitness and recuperative ability who could do well training that way but for most of us those routines are overkill - certainly if followed for a long period of time.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> joke


Glad someone understood!


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Arnold was quite big on strict form, from the videos I have seen of him training, and speaking about training.

Anyway, his training methods weren't anything groundbreaking - heavy compound movements with a barbell, strict isolation movements with dumbbells/machines.

His intensity, consistency and determination to improve every time is what you should take away from his workouts.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Arnold took a lot of dbol, winny, primo, deca and cadava HGH.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> The problem is the recovery time, seeing as this is posted in natural bodybuilding it is very difficult or maybe impossible to recover that quickly and be able to make progress under that routine without steroids.


very true indeed - many programs are for non naturals so one can not just download plug in and play as they will not work for a natural trainer.


----------

